# Blitzing out Luft '46 subjects - Lippisch P.13a



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

One more - I actually had this one finished except for decals, lying around for about 10 years or so. Found it, decided to finish it. :lol:

http://www.inpayne.com/models/luft46/lippish-p13a-1.html


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

Nifty. I've always liked the look of this bird - it's so funky and science-fictiony while being a real WWII design. Kudos. The fact that it was designed to be *coal*-powered even gives it some steam-punk cred!


----------



## finaprint (Jan 29, 2006)

Boy I never heard that coal part before.................Being it was Luft '46 I never cared for the nose hole much, thinking about doing one with say a narrow intake spike in the center of it. Ala Mig 21 if you will..........


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

another nice one for the collection!


----------

